# places to buy cello bags



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get gusset cello bags size 2.5 x 1.25x 7.5 the 7.5 could be a little less but not much. I know paper mart has them but you have to get 2000 of them and I really don't want that many. It seems like someone on here had mentioned another place but I don't remember who or where. I finally used up the bags I had and I'm ready to order some of the gusset ones like you sent me a sample of Jenny M. They are just right but 2000 is alot for me. 
Thanks JoAnn.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How many do you need? I have quite a few left from before I changed packaging. They are in packages of 100 and I'd sell them for whatever is reasonable plus actual shipping.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Kalne said:


> How many do you need? I have quite a few left from before I changed packaging. They are in packages of 100 and I'd sell them for whatever is reasonable plus actual shipping.


Well lets see....how many can you fit in one of them post office boxes that ship for around $5.00? I want to change over to that size bag for my soap but it will be a long long time before I sell 2000 bars at the rate Im going. How many do you have? I will check back in later I need to go into town now.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Will see how many fit into a flat rate envelope and get back to you. In the middle of making a birthday feast right now.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

If you need to purchase them, Nashville Wraps sells different quantities and sizes.

Caroline


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Kalne said:


> Will see how many fit into a flat rate envelope and get back to you. In the middle of making a birthday feast right now.


Ok If you have lots of them I would take like 500 or maybe more. 2000 is just a bit to much LOL. They are the 2.5 x 1.25 x 7.5 from papermart? Gusset? The item # is 7530217 They are $29 something for 2000 at PM. 
Let me know what you want for say 500 of them if you want to sell that many. Ill let you do the math but I think it would break down to something like $7.50 for 500. Go enjoy your Birthday feast. Its my daughters 20th today.
JoAnn


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

tlcnubians said:


> If you need to purchase them, Nashville Wraps sells different quantities and sizes.
> 
> Caroline


Thank you I will take a look.
JoAnn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I did not buy these from papermart but another on-line seller that specializes in plastic bags (can't recall the name). The label on the bag is P12G0251475 2.5 x 1.25 x 7.5 .0015 100 pcs. 

I can fit 500 in a flat rate envelope, maybe 600. The envelope is $5.15 to ship. A regional A box is $8.50 to ship and would hold a LOT but may be more than you need. $7.50 for 500 sounds good. 

So, if you go with the envelope with 500 let's say....$7.50 (bags) + $5.15 (shipping) + .75 paypal fees equals $13.40. Let me know if that sounds fair and if you are still interested.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I see your online I will be right back.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

OK I didn't want you to run off before I had time to post LOL I typed in the number of the bags you have and the word cello bag and it took me to a website called plastic something or other. I found the bags and I don't think they are cello but maybe a type of polly that is like cello. In any case Yes I would like to get the group that came to $13.40 only trouble is I don't have a pay pal. I can send you a check? My cell # is 707-457-2041. Address is JoAnn Mohr 460 Cummins Rd Crescent City Ca 95531. Im leaving for town now I caregive my Mom. If check is ok and you dont want to post address just PM or call me. I tried to PM you but it said you have exceded your limit or something like that.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry I left....busy day! A check is fine and then you can subtract the paypal fee. I'll have to check my pm's! LOL Address is: 


I'll edit that out after you've got it.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm getting a check in the mail to you today for $12.65. 
Our mail is kind of slow because it has to go down to Eureka Ca first then it gets sent out from there. 
Everything about this place I live is alittle odd. Its just below the Oregon boarder on the coast and about 100 miles from anyplace in California that does things right. LOL.
Ive never bounced a check in my life or jilted anyone so if for some reason you don't get it after a few days let me know. LOL.
Thanks so much.
JoAnn.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Check was put in the mail yersterday


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I missed the mailman today but your pkg. will go out tomorrow!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Kalne said:


> I missed the mailman today but your pkg. will go out tomorrow!


Did you get my check yet?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes....it got here yesterday.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi. Just a quick note to let you know the bags got here yesterday and to say Thanks You.
Happy Easter.
JoAnn


----------

